# How Much Suck Do You Need?



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

I am just about finished with my router table cabinet and getting ready to install the top. The top is a Rockler with a 13" X 13" X13" tin box under it for dust removal. The section I am installing it in is 13 1/2" X 13 1/2" X 21". While I was taking a coffee break today I asked myself; "Why not get rid of the tin box and just install it in the cabinet?". The cabinet has an inset door with 1/8" clearance on all 4 sides with snap shut hinges. Question is, will the extra volume of the space screw up the dust removel? I have a 4" Rockler dust removal system that I just vented to the outside which really improved the suction. Should I add another smaller partition on the inside? 

Let's here your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a similar sized cavity in my router table and with the 4" hose on the bottom and the 2.5" up top, there's hardly ANY dust to speak of. I routed a ton of molding last weekend and the sawdust you see is all that's in the bottom.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> I have a similar sized cavity in my router table and with the 4" hose on the bottom and the 2.5" up top, there's hardly ANY dust to speak of. I routed a ton of molding last weekend and the sawdust you see is all that's in the bottom.


Thanks. I have the same set up. Looks like that's the way I will go. If I did it with the metel box I would have to deal with a piece between the metel box and the outside of the cabinet.


----------

